# MERM 10th edition still good?



## HankMardukas (Mar 13, 2010)

I bought a used copy of MERM and didn't realize that it wasn't the current edition until I was reading the intro and it described the format of the exam, which is dramatically different from what I understood it to be. Will the 10th edition be sufficient for preparing me and for use on the exam? Or should I go ahead and buy the new version? Thanks.


----------



## JoeysVee (Mar 13, 2010)

If it were me, I would get the latest edition. You can pass with an older edition but I prefer the latest edition.


----------



## ChemORME (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm using the 11th to prep for April - so I guess I'll let you know in a few weeks!!! I chose to go with the 11th specifically because I'm studying with a friend who was using that edition - better to be using the "same" book.

Biggest thing I would recommend is to go to the PPI website and download/use the errata for your edition/printing. My printing had several minor items that would have been quite frustrating to figure out on my own without having the updates.

Good luck!


----------



## Matt-NM (Mar 17, 2010)

I used the 11th when I took the test a couple years ago, and even at that point it was a few years old. The 10th may be pushing it. E-mail Dr. Lindeburg and see what he thinks. I actually did when I had the same question about the 11th edition and he replied back that I should be fine.


----------

